# Spalted wood find



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 8, 2014)

Found some really pretty wood up the holler we turkey hunt. Thought it was oak and almost passed it up, then decided to cut a chunk off. Any thoughts? I crosscut some call blanks... Not sure if the anchorseal on the ends will do much haha. Kind of thinking it looks like poplar, but I'm not sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2014)

Poplar looks like a good guess...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep, poplar (tulip poplar, that is ... not ACTUAL poplar).


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2014)

phinds said:


> Yep, poplar (tulip poplar, that is ... not ACTUAL poplar).


Poplar is cottonwood ? Right or cottonwood is poplar


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 9, 2014)

It had bark on it that looked like oak... until it all came off when it fell.


----------



## phinds (Apr 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Poplar is cottonwood ? Right or cottonwood is poplar



No, that is exactly why I answered as I did. What we in American call "poplar", or more appropriately "yellow poplar" or "tulip poplar" (that is, the wood shown in this thread), is Liriodendron tulipifera which is no relation to true poplar, which is also called cottonwood (Populus spp.)


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2014)

phinds said:


> No, that is exactly why I answered as I did. What we in American call "poplar", or more appropriately "yellow poplar", is Liriodendron tulipifera which is no relation to true poplar, which is also called cottonwood (Populus spp.)


That's what I meant. I have 3 huge logs of what the logger told me was cottonwood or poplar whatever I wanted to call it. I didn't know what he meant back then. I also have 3 logs of tulip poplar I guess which is totally different as it has yellow and purple and green in it


----------



## phinds (Apr 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> That's what I meant. I have 3 huge logs of what the logger told me was cottonwood or poplar whatever I wanted to call it. I didn't know what he meant back then. I also have 3 logs of tulip poplar I guess which is totally different as it has yellow and purple and green in it


 
Yep, tulip poplar is the stuff with the colors in it. Every seen "rainbow" poplar? If not, check out the poplar page on my site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

